# Bolivar Sharks!



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Great weekend sharkin, including a personal best for me and two huge sharks for my nephew in law.
Pull up to spot Friday at aboot 4:30 and promptly deployed 2 cownoes rays.
At 6 heard my 9/0 ripping of and 25 minutes later pulled this 74" bull in.
A buddy shows up shortly after i released it and he drops bait deep.
I get nothing else and go to bed about 1am, he gets one on and gets me up at two am. Nice fish, 60"ish range.
Morning breaks and I drop two baits at sunrise.
7am 52"ish bull - me
8:30am 52"ish black tip - me
Nephew pulls up, never sharked before. I rig some baits and do some drops and asign him a pole.
noonish 63" bull
2ish 62" black tip
Later, losing track of time, other buddy hangs into a lively black tip.
I'm done and turn in. Midnight got woke up again to fish on. Mid sixty's bull for my buddy
and just a bit ago he hit a 54" bull.
We've got 9 total for the weekend. I've only been sharking for a short while and seen anything like this, epic is often over used but that's what it felt like!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

That's awesome guy's. Glad ya'll got into them.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Good deal, can't wait to get to the coast!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdawg (May 23, 2004)

Nice Sharks, Thanks for the report!


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

I left pretty early but man I should have stayed Sunday. My buddy hung into 3 more sharks after this report for a total of 12 for the weekend!


----------



## longhorn11 (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice trip! What kind of hooks did you have rigged in those rays?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Way to knock em down! Great shark report.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

longhorn11 said:


> Nice trip! What kind of hooks did you have rigged in those rays?


20/0 mustad circle


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSMachinist (Sep 19, 2013)

Were in bolivar did you catch these? Im going out to yak some baits. I PMd you.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice sharks. It is interesting how you guys like catching sharks and rays and I try to avoid them. It sure does draw a crowd when you catch one! I need to find my chain mail glove. Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

GSMachinist said:


> Were in bolivar did you catch these? Im going out to yak some baits. I PMd you.


I just responded, sorry I've been out of town for the last two weeks, no interwebs

We were about 2 miles south of Rollover. Fishing with Cownose ray and dropping between 300 and 600 feet out


----------

